# Traveling with a firearm



## mikey

I have have a few firearms, that I often like to take with us. Well, I only take one of them. I was wondering if others travel with them as well, and what kinds of things should we be aware of while travelling with firearms. 

I wont be trying to cross any borders with it, just US travel. I know some states have reciprocating firearm carry permit laws, but I havent looked into it a great deal.


----------



## mailfire99

Not sure on the laws Mikey, but I do travel with mine often as well. I dont have a permit, but i keep it in a locked box, seperate from bullets and all that. I just feel much cozier knowing I have it, mainly depending on where I am camping at.


----------



## grace

I was raised with firearms in Minnesota. My Dad had several guns, and always had permits for them. I have shot all of them except for his big gun. I had to get a gun certification first, then I could shoot them. When it was hunting season he's buy those licenses. But he'd either go camping or hunting separately. I don't remember him bringing a gun to camp with us ever.


----------



## cricket2

Yes, I always carry mine, anywhere. I have a carry permit as well, so if its legal where I go, it goes with me. If its not legal, just hide it better


----------



## antigua

We don't have the same gun laws here in Canada. Unless you are in an approved hunting area, you don't carry a gun. Anyone carrying a gun would be taken down pretty quick by the Police. The right to bare arms here in Canada just doesn't exist. However, that doesn't mean they don't exist because there are a lot of shootings in the Toronto area and other cities that make me wonder. My grandfather up in Fenelon Falls had a few riffles looked up in his gun cabinet. He was in the middle of nowhere and he used the for hunting.


----------



## mailfire99

cricket said:


> If its not legal, just hide it better


:10001: good answer


----------



## cricket2

Well its just the truth unfortunately. I cant even hardly watch the news anymore, its all about who got shot, what gang did what, sickening. What is the world coming to??


----------



## bludog

After YEARS of weekend-warrior style camping (both of us were working full-time), we've recently retired, sold the house, cut-the-cord and are living/traveling full time in our RV. Rented a storage space (couple things that would make setting up another home easier), donated a TON of stuff...and put the guns in the RV. 
Used to boon-dock camp... thus DH felt much better with the shotgun handy. 
Now that we're seriously contemplating exploring Canada this year...think we'll drop the guns into storage. Just don't want to find myself stammering if a Canadian Mountie asked me if I'm packing heat! YIKES!!!


----------



## grace

Welcome Bludog to the site! :welcome: It's sounds to me like you have really earned the time off from years of working. Most of us who are presently working at home, or a job, need it too. But you are more in a position to do it. So I wish you best in your future travels with your wife. We'd love to hear about where you go. It's a very brave thing to do, with going into an RV full time. (You guys aren't hippies are you?) Just kidding!:10220:


----------



## bludog

Hello Grace...Thanks for the welcome. 
Nope...not hippies. Both of us missed that action...I was a geeky bookworm and DH was noise-to-grindstone during that phase of American history.  Sort of 'forced' into retirement by our corporate lives. Will the last company moving out of California, please turn off the lights...:bang:
Kids out of the house and on their own...so decided to see a bit of the country, look around for possibly new digs/employment.
Only pass this way thru life once.
Take care my friend. :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## geodrake

I always travel with two. One that I move between the drivers door pocket and the shelf next to where I normally set, and a second in the night stand next to the bed, each with a round in the chamber. Locked up and away from the amo doesn't seem to afford much protection in my mind. 

What's more, with all the stuff you read in the newspapers and see on tv I am usually packing when I'm out of the RV. I am licensed and trained and the KS license is recip in most states. In those that aren't: I figure the only way they are going to know is if I end up in a shooting, and if i survive we will work through the legal problems later.


----------



## dchaviland

Never felt compelled to bring one with us even though the whole family enjoys the range. We have three handguns, and want to add a shotgun to the collection.

Only one camp off I-10 in Florida did I feel unsafe and we simply took a poll as we were driving through and we opted to pull out and go further down the road to find a better quality camp. However, we have always felt perfectly safe at the various TX state parks but on a trip to WDWorld, DW researched parks and only considered those with websites and ratings in the KOA book. Granted our experience is limited but she did a fine job picking out the parks. 

First impressions say a lot. The net and the KOA book can only render so much. We pull in, take a hard look, and if the place looks "shady", we open the Monster drinks and keep driving down the road till we find the next one. 

The only other place(s) I've felt uncomfortable was at rest stops where sometimes vagrants (often with their otherwise innocent kids) are trying to beg for gas money. Once w/ DW one got a little pushy and we had to be a little stern with him to "vamoose". 

David


----------



## grace

Well that rest stop sounds like a pretty scary thing. We drove with my Dad all the time. I agree about the rest stops being very dangerous. I will mostly avoid them because of the same reasons. My Dad loved pulling into truck stops if we could. He also knew all the great diners along those major highways.:10220:


----------



## mattveen

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## mattveen

*weapons laws*

AG - A Michigan concealed pistol licensee who wishes to carry a concealed pistol in another state is responsible for complying with the laws of that state
Here is a link for Michigan gun owners about travelling with firearms..


----------



## jackandnancy

*reply to firearms forum*

Both of us being retired law enforcement, we do travel with firearms. Our first line of defense is our dogs, best alarms there are:thumbup1:, but unfortunately these days, one needs to be prepared for the unthinkable. We are dealing with a different society nowadays and it is scary. We would much rather be alive and deal with the courts, as was stated previously, than having to have our families plan our funerals. And with the economy the way it is going, it would appear the worst is yet to come. It may become a matter of survival and we intend to survive.


----------



## panamint

Yeah I carry when camping. I camp out in the desert a lot and some are remote areas. Never know who might show up!!!


----------



## popadoc

I feel much better just knowing that if I ever needed my gun it is there close by. I keep it out of sight and out of mind (and away from the grandkids when they are around) but in todays world you never know. I work offshore and am in Trinidad but headed for Rio de Jinero next week. Being gone alot I like to know my wife has Sam Colt staying with her when I am away.


----------



## gwarn

I'm not sure of the legal aspects but as a District Attorney told me his philosophy was "I would rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6". I agree.


----------



## ctfortner

Have fun in Rio, beautiful place. Hope you know some Portuguese, its tough gettin around over there without it. We went there last year, luckily we had someone with us most of the time who was from there and spoke fluent english and portuguese, otherwise it was tough :bang:



popadoc said:


> I feel much better just knowing that if I ever needed my gun it is there close by. I keep it out of sight and out of mind (and away from the grandkids when they are around) but in todays world you never know. I work offshore and am in Trinidad but headed for Rio de Jinero next week. Being gone alot I like to know my wife has Sam Colt staying with her when I am away.


----------



## coolerinsulator

I have a concealed weapons permit in AZ and seem to vaguely remember a few points from the required class:

There are special rules with firearms around state parks and in AZ, there are special rules with firearms around indian reservations.

Although I don't remember the specifics.......:shrug:

I agree with the above statement about being judge by 12 vs carried by 6!


----------



## hunter

I carry all the time. camping, fishing and atving. will not travel with out


----------



## tookentigerlily

I may be a little behind the power curve here, but I just wanted to chime in and say that I carry a sidearm with me every time I head to the woods. On the trip up I wont have it holsterd as I dont feel I will be jumped by anyone or anything on the road, however once I hit dirt, it does not leave my side. Of course living in Montana with bears and cats around it just seems to make sense to me. 

Bill


----------



## harleybass47

if you have a ccw try Carry Concealed for info. my wife is a retired co and i have a ccw from ca and utah so i can carry in about 38 states. never leave home without it.


----------



## cuzican

tookentigerlily said:


> I may be a little behind the power curve here, but I just wanted to chime in and say that I carry a sidearm with me every time I head to the woods. On the trip up I wont have it holsterd as I dont feel I will be jumped by anyone or anything on the road, however once I hit dirt, it does not leave my side. Of course living in Montana with bears and cats around it just seems to make sense to me.
> 
> Bill


Pretty much the way I roll. I don't leave home without at least a pistol. If I'm going camping I usually only take my .44 unless I plan on doing some recreational shooting. In that case I could have enough guns and ammo with me to start WW3.

Nice to run into another Montanan on here. I'm new to the site, just exploring it and getting a feel for it right now.


----------



## tjccrn

Hello Grace... where in VA are you from? My husband and I long to just hit the road but both work full time and our older daughter and her three children live and depend on us! Camping is our get away. Virginia has some gorgeous camping!!


----------



## jes

The NRA publishes a booklet that tell the laws for each state. A little work with google should turn it up. It is my understand you can take some long guns into Canada provided you declare it and pay a fee.


----------



## andyj1006

I just finished my C.W.P. class and sent for my permit, I was releived that it was now ok to carry in state parks, I'll always have mine with me for myself and family's sake.


----------



## mark

Up until a couple years ago, I always owned and carried a pistol. When traveling to other states, I followed crickets line of thinking and just hid it better.Now that me and honey are full-timing and traveling to new areas, I'm buying another pistol, getting a new permit, and teaching her to shoot. When we get to a new area, I'll check with a local gun shop on the local gun laws, and carry accordingly ( or hide well) 

If someone comes into my rv in the middle of the night uninvited, I can assume they're not trying to sell me cookies and I'll do what I have to do to protect my family
In all my travels, I only had one police officer give me flack for carrying, and after informing him of my then military status, and that I was just excercising my constitutional right to bear arms, that genius told me that the wording "right to bear arms" referred to the right to organize militias for the defense of the country, not the right of the individual citizen... some rights shouldn't be up for debate at state level I guess


----------



## dogbone

I have been following this thread and one similar to it on another site. I know by what I'm about to say is not going to change anyone's mind about carrying a weapon, nor do I want to. This is just my opinion on the subject.
Nothing good ever happens when a weapon is involved. Whether it be a bad guy or a family man protecting his family. Someone is going to get hurt. You all have been taught to fire your weapon of choice, but can they teach you when it should be fired and at who. I think not. How many times has a police officer shot someone by mistake. They go through a lot more training than you or I. I know it doesn't happen often, but it does happen. An innocent person is dead and the officer has to live with that. Someone entering your trailer at night poses a threat. What if it is one of your good friends looking for a flash light or one of your children, god forbid, coming in from a walk at night cause they couldn't sleep and you didn't hear them leave. I tackled my son one night coming home late. I thought it was somebody breaking in. What could of happened if I had a gun in my hand. Could you live making a mistake like that? I know I couldn't. I know this is worst case, but it does happen, and it only takes one time.
I have guns myself. I use them for target practice and hunting. I keep them locked in a safe when not in use. 
Again I'm not trying to change you minds about gun control or the way you choose to handle your weapons. I'm just giving you my opinion on the subject. There is not going to be a right or a wrong answer on this subject just two different opinions. Just be careful. Thanks

Bob


----------



## happiestcamper

Hey Bob, I know the other site you are talking about. I agree, it's fine to carry, but you have to be extra careful. There was a man down the street from my mom, and around midnight someone came through his front door, so he shot (and killed) him. Turned out to be his 19 year old son who didn't bother to tell him he was coming home form college that weekend.


----------



## shanksyamaha

I usually carry a piston with me. I have a concealed weapons permit from NY meaning just that... I keep it concealed.. No one will ever know I have it unless I need it... Then I will be glad I have it.. Only place I don't try and bring it is into Canada... They are serious about it and if I was found with it at the border they would send me right back home... I just feel safer knowing I have it and knowing how to use it.. I've got a beautiful family to protect..


----------



## shanksyamaha

dogbone said:


> I have been following this thread and one similar to it on another site. I know by what I'm about to say is not going to change anyone's mind about carrying a weapon, nor do I want to. This is just my opinion on the subject.
> Nothing good ever happens when a weapon is involved. Whether it be a bad guy or a family man protecting his family. Someone is going to get hurt. You all have been taught to fire your weapon of choice, but can they teach you when it should be fired and at who. I think not. How many times has a police officer shot someone by mistake. They go through a lot more training than you or I. I know it doesn't happen often, but it does happen. An innocent person is dead and the officer has to live with that. Someone entering your trailer at night poses a threat. What if it is one of your good friends looking for a flash light or one of your children, god forbid, coming in from a walk at night cause they couldn't sleep and you didn't hear them leave. I tackled my son one night coming home late. I thought it was somebody breaking in. What could of happened if I had a gun in my hand. Could you live making a mistake like that? I know I couldn't. I know this is worst case, but it does happen, and it only takes one time.
> I have guns myself. I use them for target practice and hunting. I keep them locked in a safe when not in use.
> Again I'm not trying to change you minds about gun control or the way you choose to handle your weapons. I'm just giving you my opinion on the subject. There is not going to be a right or a wrong answer on this subject just two different opinions. Just be careful. Thanks
> 
> Bob


I agree, whenever a weapon comes out, someone is gunna get hurt... Only question is: is it you and your family thats gunna get hurt, or the intruder who wants to steal what you have?? If he is the only one with a weapon, Its you and your family thats gunna get hurt.. 

Now Im not saying you should blindly shoot anyone who comes into your rv or camper but If someone comes into mine in the night, Im gunna confront them with my gun at my side, once I have confirmed they are an intruder Im gunna point it at them and tell them to get out... I certainly would not just shoot someone who was walking into my camper, Id first assume it was a mistake, and confront them giving them the oppertunity to get the hell out... But if that person turned out to be a serious intruder, Its nice to know I have the ability to defend my family.. 

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, and this is a topic that all are never gunna agree on. I do carry a weapon, but I am responsible with it....


----------

